# Budget fish finder?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

Grandpa!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I have. the Garmin on my kayak, it works well on the lakes and areas I go with the 'yak. I haven't used it enough to learn all the ins and outs,but the basics work well.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a deal for you. I had an older 7" Lowrance unit crap out on me. Since it was out of warranty they would replace it with a new Hook 7 (for $200 I think), but I'd have to reuse my power and transducer cables. It has sat in my shop in the box it came in for about a year. If you want it, I'll sell it to you for $100 and you cover the shipping. If you're interested let me know and I'll wade out to my shop and make some photos.
If we make this deal and you're happy after hooking it up and using it some, you'll owe me a fishing trip when I'm in your area. Wherever that is.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

The only thing I don't have is the transducer to hull mount.


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> The only thing I don't have is the transducer to hull mount.


Message sent


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shrimp under a popping cork


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shrimp under a popping cork


Old, old school right there. You must not be on prostaff with any of the electronics companies.

The ultimate fish finder is when you catch the first one on a popping cork, cut your line and release the speck with the popping cork still attached and let him swim back to the school.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got a Lowrance Hook 5 w/navioncs and Nocqua battery for no wire install for my solo. Worked decent in the glades


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

brianBFD said:


> The only thing I don't have is the transducer to hull mount.


If you want I have the hook 5 transducer and will never us it. Make an offer if it fits. Mine is brand new never been in water or used.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Take their offers and never look at hummingbird products unless you have a lot of throw away money


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> I have a deal for you.





brianBFD said:


> Old, old school right there. You must not be on prostaff with any of the electronics companies.


here ya go, a _*reel *_non budget buster (make offer  )
Transducer included, alto not sure where the wind up key is....


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Daaayum! That's an ice fishers dream unit right there.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I didn't know any of those still existed.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

When the 3d stuff came out I got pretty enthused at the time, then right before I was going to place my order I had the thought that it would be more of a distraction than fishing aid. I have up-graded my l e d's a few times over the years but the last portable was (still use it  ) is a hummingbird wide which gives me all the info I want at a glance. I go fishing when I can/want to. Doesn't matter much if it's not the best tide or time to go altho I do pay attention to these things.

My only recommendation for getting anything is, get what you will enjoy using even if you might have save up for while to get it.


----------



## Mckee (Jan 10, 2019)

I will take that offer for $100- Let me know


----------

